# Feste Größe einer TextArea



## Gemli (15. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

hab eine TextArea in einem GridBagLayout, wo ständig neue Zeilen reingeschrieben werden. Einen Scrollbalken habe ich eigentlich auch draufgesetzt. Leider vergrößert sich jetzt die TextArea, wenn mehr als 5 Zeilen drinstehen, anstatt dass der Scrollbalken angezeigt wird. Wie kann ich das verhindern?


```
ClientOutput.setColumns(20);
        ClientOutput.setRows(5);
        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(ClientOutput);
```


```
c.gridx = 0;
        c.gridy = 8;
        c.gridwidth=9;
        c.weighty=0;
        pane.add(ClientOutput, c);
```


----------



## Beni (15. Mrz 2008)

```
pane.add(ClientOutput, c);
```
Falsch


```
pane.add(jScrollPane1, c);
```
Richtig


----------



## Gemli (15. Mrz 2008)

Perfekt, danke.


----------

